# Help with Frankenstein makeup



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok so my Halloween 2009 costume was a modernized Frankenstein. I Loved how it turned out but the makeup was sooo tedious. It looked amazing :zombie: but the green took waaaaay too long to put on  (everything else went fine....ugh but that green). Anyways I used a Ben Nye Master Bruise Wheel to get that green base but it was really hard to set it with translucent powder without making it look really dry or dark and it's inability to hold translucent powder also kept me from putting it on my hands so I was a multi-racial Frankenstein. Since I couldn't set it I had to be careful not to smudge anything and every hour or so check up on it to fix any little imperfections. I mean it looked great but the upkeep with it was crazy. You guys know any green bases I could use that would go on great and look professional like the Ben Nye green I used but still be easy to set/work with for long hours? I'm Attending Weekend of Horrors 2010 in LA and I wanna bring Frank Jr. back  !BTW! I do own an airbrush for airbrush makeup BUT I don't have a portable air compressor I can take to the hotel with me so airbrushing my face isn't a possibility :/ and here's a pic of that oxymoron Ben Nye (So great but such a B****:finger


----------



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks pretty cool. It is probably going to be a trialand error thing. Airbrushing is your best bet, but since you can do that, i would just sample a few brands. I personally prefer Graftobian, but that is just me. It seems to set nicely. If the powder dulls it too much, i like to sponge on a light coat of k-y jelly to give it some shine.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree, that is kick-ass makeup. I don't have any suggestions as to your questions, but definitely post another pic of the makeup.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

It's a really great make-up. I personally like the mehron cream sticks. I think to get that color you'll have to mix some colors, more yellow than their green, But you get great coverage, and a little goes a long way, it goes on soo easy so it won't take long, and translucent powder sets it nicely. And youll be able to do your hands too!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ben Nye and Mehron both are good. Did you stipple a wet paper towel over the translucent powder after applying it? Usually that does pretty well for removing excess.


----------

